# Length of labor for VBAC



## angel2010

This may be a silly question.. I was induced (ended up with an emercency c-section), so I did not get to go into labor on my own. They say that your second labor is faster. So my question is, since I never labored with my first and my body never went through the process, do you think that my next (hopefully vbac) would be long like an average first or faster? I don't know if that even made sense...:wacko:


----------



## chuck

Was the EMCS due to failed induction or did you have contractions and start to dilate?

It's not a hard and fast rule that 2nd labours are faster etc but if your body has done some of the work before (whether it started bon its own or no) then hopefully it'll get cracking a bit faster this time.

It's highly unlikely you'd be induced as a VBAC so this time you'll get to do it all!

Check out the VBAC support and info thread in my siggy.


----------



## angel2010

Thanks for replying. I was started on pitocin and with the contractions lo's heart rate started dropping so I had the section. I was not even dialated to a 3 before I was sent for the section. Also the night before, I was given cervadil(sp?), also my water was broken for me if it makes any difference. If I remember right from my childbirth classes, they said with your first you go into the hospital when your contractions are X amount of time apart and with you second X amount.I know it isn't a hard fast rule, I was just wondering what to expect (as much as you can expect anything in childbirth).


----------



## 7th_heaven

EVERYlabor is different- and that doesn't mean it gets easier, faster, effortless, etc.
My vbac was a VERY slow pic induction following 24 hours of prom
with no labor. I was on pit for more than 24 additional hours before she was born-
all said- my water was broken for 56 hours. 
NOW- consider the fact that I typically go 42+/- weeks and my prom
happened at 36w5d- I am willing to bet the reason why things didn't proceed was my body just. wasn't. ready. 
I blame the prom on red rasp tea- but that is another thread.


----------



## chuck

Most inductions are hard going because the body isn't ready and baby ends up in distress because they aren't ready either.


----------



## MumtoJ

For me the hospital treated my VBAC like a first labour, I would ask your consultant how it will be treated as your labour did start but didn't get too far along


----------



## Luzelle

I was also wondering the same thing. NTNP at the moment, and if I do get pregnant eventually, I will consider a vbac very seriously. I'm just scared of things going wrong again or my labour being even longer than the first time!


----------



## Tegans Mama

chuck said:


> Most inductions are hard going because the body isn't ready and baby ends up in distress because they aren't ready either.

I agree with this entirely. I wasn't "induced" in the traditional way - I went into labour by myself, my watered broke spontaneously, but I didn't dilate on schedule so they introduced synto (pitocin). I had my section at 9cm, after not dilating from nine to ten in under an hour. I really feel that hospitals put too tight a time scale on us as labouring women and our bodies get performance anxiety! 

Inducing a VBAC is not standard practice in the uk, though I have heard of it being done in the us - I would avoid it at all costs as it increases the risk of uterine rupture very considerably, and if your baby shows any sign of distress you'll be having another section before you know it.


----------



## Berniep

My vbac was with ds3 and from my waters breaking to him arriving it was 7 hrs 5 mins. My waters broke at 2am, i rang the hospital and they told me to go in to be monitored as i'd had a previous section, i arrived at hosp about 3am and was put straight on the monitor, they examined me about 5am and i wasn't dilating so they advised hubby to go home and get some rest, my sister arrived about 8am to sit me till things got moving then hubby had planned on returning so i could have them both there for the birth but ds3 had other ideas after my sister begged the midwives to check me again cause she was recognising signs that delivery was imminant, i was checked at 8.55am and next thing i knew we were running thru the corridors to delivery suite with the midwives screaming don't push yet and my body pushing anyway, we made it into the room with seconds to spare and unfortunately mu hubby was still in bed oblivious to all the drama.
Good luck with ur labour x


----------



## chuck

A VBAC (if it is your2nd baby) should be treated as a 1st time labour, your chances of achieving a vaginal birth are roughly the same (depending on your hospital) of around 75-80%

Obviously indivdual factors do come into play as with any labour - -are you fit & healthy, is the pregnancy complicated, fetal positioning, did you have spontaneous onset of labour...did you labour at all last time?

At the VBAC clinic I attended I was given the odds of around 90% by the SMW as I was young, fit, had spontaneous onset of labour and dilated to 9cm last time.


----------



## tristansmum

i was induced, got to 10cm, pushed and baby wasn't coming down. forceps failed and so it was EMCS for me. I was told that next time my body will act as a 'second time' labour up to 10cm. my body will 'remember' that part. the pushing the baby out will be like a 'first time' mum. but of coarse thats only a guide. as we all know labour doesn't always follow the rule book.


----------



## angel2010

Thanks ladies. I am super broody so this seems to play on my mind constantly. I was so disappointed with just about every aspect of my delivery last time, that I want to be more informed for my next one. I know that I would like to try for a vbac, I know that I don't want to be induced, I also know I want to hire a doula, and I am even considering trying a home water birth.


----------



## tina_h75

My first VBAC was 10 hours but it should have been a lot quicker. When I had the epidural I went to sleep and was woken for an examination by a midwife who had just come on shift. She said ds was ready and waiting for me to push. With my 2nd VBAC, I went into labour just after 6pm, got to hospital at 7.25 pm and he was born 7.37 pm so just over an hour and a half.


----------

